# January 6th 1943, Aldershot England



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Derek Shanks" <dbshanks@interlog.com>* on *Fri, 18 Feb 2000 18:18:18 -0800*
List:
I have just joined this mailing group today, and have a question that 
has been burning...... I am hoping that someone might be able to assist. 
I have been researching the history of the West Novas from 39-47.... and 
came across a rather odd incident while reviewing the casualty lists. 
The West Novas were based in Aldershot from 1939 until June 1943 when 
embarking on the Operation Husky campaign, however there were an 
unusually high amount of casualties listed on January 6th 1942 while 
stationed in Aldershot. If someone might be able to tell me what might 
have occurred that day I will indebted to you. I have been searching for 
answers about this issue and have not come up with anything.
Thanks
Derek Shanks
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
------
Researching the Shanks family of Halifax, Nova Scotia.
Researcher of the West Nova Scotia Regiment
Operation Husky, WW2 July 10th 1943 to
September 8th 1943.
Sgt. Harold Joseph Shanks grandfather
April 4th 1912 - September 8th 1943
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
List:
I have just joined this mailing group today, and have a question 
that has
been burning...... I am hoping that someone might be able to assist. I 
have been
researching the history of the West Novas from 39-47.... and came across 
a
rather odd incident while reviewing the casualty lists. The West Novas 
were
based in Aldershot from 1939 until June 1943 when embarking on the 
Operation
Husky campaign, however there were an unusually high amount of 
casualties listed
on January 6th 1942 while stationed in Aldershot. If someone might be 
able to
tell me what might have occurred that day I will indebted to you. I have 
been
searching for answers about this issue and have not come up with 
anything.
Thanks
Derek Shanks
--------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------
Researching the Shanks family of Halifax, Nova Scotia.
Researcher of the West Nova Scotia Regiment Operation Husky, 
WW2 July
10th 1943 toSeptember 8th 1943. 
Sgt. Harold Joseph Shanks grandfatherApril 4th 1912 - 
September 8th
1943
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

